# Record Power RPML 300



## caretaker (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi all, I am very new to woodturning and have just brought a Record Power RPML 300 but would like to invest in a chuck for the machine, I do not know the thread size, I do have a face plait that has the right thread.
How can I find out this as I have no manual.
Any information would be most helpful.
Thanks from Reg


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

You need to measure the outside diameter of your spindle first.
For the tpi I find it easier to read from the peaks (you want to know the valleys). If in inches measure one inch from a peak to the 1" distance and subtract 1. ie a 8 tpi will have 9 peaks; a 16tpi will have 17 peaks.
For metric measure from one peak to the next. Maybe be 1.5, 2, 4 mm etc.
Here is instruction from Nova for measuring.
https://www.teknatool.com/determining-lathe-spindle-thread-find-correct-nova-insert-adapter/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

3/4" x 16tpi

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/spindle-adapters.html


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

If your looking for a good chuck I highly recommend the record power SC-3 or SC-4. I have four chucks and the record power SC-4 is by far the best one of the lot IMHO.
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/177/6477/Record-Power-SC4-Chuck


----------



## dresden43125 (Oct 16, 2018)

You can find the manual here. I have been looking for this for 3 days str8 and just found it.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f155/record-rpml300-lathe-182456?highlight=Record+RPML300+Lathe


----------

